# Tips and tricks



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Fish room trick #104

Salt and pepper shakers can become a very convenient dispenser for fine and powdered foods!

Just take time to make sure you do not over feed!

I have 2 in the fish room one has Lohas mini maxi in it and the other had plecocaine #2 in it

Love both foods and the quick and easy dispenser!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

great idea


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Fish room trick #201 Use a flooding syringe when stripping mouth brooding cichlids.

A gentler approach then the traditional tooth pick approach, this gentle rush of water floods the fry/eggs from the females mouth much quicker then the dunk or swoosh techniques 

If you need a irrigation syringe ask your pharmacist for one and they usually give them to you for no charge.

Many people use them to give their children medication.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Fish Room Trick #492 Filtration

You can power many tanks from 1 large air pump.

We switched over to a 1/2 horse power blower this summer and unplugged 83 filters/air pumps in the process.

Now granted everyone is not running 116 tanks in 5 rooms but the principle is all the same no matter 5 tanks or 500.

Air goes in and pushes the water out of its way on its way out where in it creates flow.

Sponge filter, corner filters, box filters, under gravel filters, kaldnes reactors and even hang on tank filters can be air driven!

Save energy and your self a few bucks in the process!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I am using spice shakers. Though some of my fry food smells like cinnamon or paprika. 

Long handled measuring ladles are excellent for buffers.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have stainless steel restaurant shakers....
i also save all of my plastic coffee containers to hold flake foods , dipping water out of a tank and other things...
you can make some pretty cool filter from soda bottles and such...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL Loha did you see the reactors in the cory farm photo?

Amazing stuff that Kaldnes.....amazing


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

John, do you ever have any issues with your flake getting mushy from being around moisture (in an "open" container like a salt shaker)?

I'm probably going to put in an order for some of your pellets/flakes soon. Our cats got into the medium pellets bag while we were out of town, spilled it all over the floor, and decided it was kitty litter and pooped in it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually ralph ; i didn't see them...i have never used a "reactor" so i know little about them...

hx....since we use it every day it doesn't get much chance to get mushy or clumpy...the shakers are for fry foods..(finer grained)...flakes are kept in the coffee containers and we have no problems with them either...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The spice shakers have screw lids. I don't like to smell open food. For moisture, I think you could put instant rice in the shakers like they do the salt and sugar here in the south.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

we use an ice cream tub for flake


----------

